# DigiTrax DCS 150



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

*DigiTrax DB 150*

Hi all what would should Track voltage be for HO scale.
what should it be measure in DC or AC ?

Thank You


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

_Track voltage on DC (analog) layouts can be measured from rail to rail. However, with DCC layouts that use direct home wiring as recommended by Digitrax, this method of measurement does not work with most voltmeters._

_Track voltage (output from the booster to the rail) on DCC layouts with direct home wiring can be measured as follows:_

*1.* With the system powered up and with the TRACK STATUS LED on, use your throttle to select the analog address _00_ and set the speed to 00.

*2. *With a multimeter set to the 20 volt DC scale, measure the voltage from RAIL A to ground (_you can use the SCALE or MODE toggle switch body, the case screw on the back, or the GROUND terminal on the front of the booster as ground for this measurement_). Repeat this measurement from RAIL B to ground.

*3. *Total track voltage is the sum of the voltage measurements from RAIL A to ground & RAIL B to ground.

*4. *The difference between the RAIL A & RAIL B voltages should not exceed 0.2 volts. Satisfactory operation will still occur if the difference is as much as 0.5 volts.

*5.* Track voltage can be adjusted by using the trim pot inside the booster located between the LOCONET B port and the SCALE switch. This is useful for balancing the track voltage between power districts.

*6.* If you find that the track voltage on one of your boosters falls outside these ranges, be sure that there are no analog addresses running in the system by using your throttle to select the analog address _00_ and setting the speed to 00. Once you have done this, re-measure the voltages. 

If you find that there is still a problem, contact Digitrax customer support at (850) 872-9890, during normal business hours M-F, US Central Time, or e-mail [email protected]

Track Voltages should be approximately (depending on trim pot adjustments you have made):


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks NIMT 

well i got 7.2 DC rail A 7.1 DC rail B but when i check Track Voltage at the track but i get 15 volts AC 

throttle to select the analog address 00 and setting the speed to 00. i get 0 DC


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

dcc is weird to measure without an oscilloscope, IIRC


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yak, you got all the right readings.
Now put you meter on DC and the rails, set contoller to 00 and turn up the trottle the DC meter will rise, that's called zero stretching. Change direction and the meter will go to a negative value, unless it already was a negative value then it will go to a positive value.
DCC voltage on the rails is a AC square wave with a Second Square wave signal. Normal meters can not accurately measure the voltage on the rails because it's not a normal sine wave AC signal.
Hence the reason I gave you the proper way to measure the voltage output potential of your DCC system!


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

i misted under stood what they where trying to saying with the throttle range at 00 

thanks buddy for the info. 
i just cant work out why all the loco's run slow under DB150 they lose over 1/2 there speed on this system


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi all has any one come across the trains running slower under digitrax DB150 ?
i just upgraded from bachman EZ controller 
here is i video that show the differences 

http://youtu.be/BV79b6zoRDQ


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

NIMT

Sean

I don't know anything about the tech innards
of Digitrax and I know you do.

But I've been reading a lot here on the Forum

There's been a lot of discussion of CV settings
which us Bachmann EZ command guys don't
have to do.

Could it be that the loco decoders are reacting
differently to the new Digitrax controller thus
not running as fast? Is there a CV change that
would solve that?

Don


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

DonR said:


> NIMT
> 
> Sean
> 
> ...


Hi Don i was thinking down that line to. 
It does not matter which loco i run bachmann or other it the same 
Hmm may be its bachmann not reading all the CV and the Digitrax is i think i will start looking for a CV that looks at speed limiting that the bachman is not reading thanks for the idea

Colin


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

i think i worked it out maybe 

CV 2 - Minimum Speed (minimum voltage at step 1 of the speed controller) 

CV 5 - Max speed (maximum voltage at the last step of the speed controller)

CV 6 - Acceleration Curve (voltage at the middle step of the speed controller)

it there a manual about what CV does what i can read ?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

There are 2 things going on here:
First: The voltage on the rails is probably higher on the EZ command, they do that to make up for the lack of amperage capacity!
Take 4 engines and put them on the track you'll be lucky if the EZ command will move any of them, while the Digitrax will have no problem doing it.
You've already tested the Digitrax and made sure it's putting the right Voltage to the rails so that's not the problem, and Running it on the O/G setting won't really change anything. While it does Up the Voltage on the rails, the decoders and the system when loaded will compensate for it.

Second: Yes the CV setting to come into play with the digitrax Command station. It's called over limiting and BEMF control. While the EZ command looks like it's doing a better job at running the trains, it's really not, because it's not really using the decoder to run the train.
Download a full digitrax manual and read what each CV does and how to program it, it's the only way to get the most out of your system and the decoders that you can install. If you go to another manufactures decoders, NCE, Soundtraxx, QSI, TCS, or ??? get and read the Decoders full manual (usually does not come with the decoder) they all have special traits to each one.


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

NIMT said:


> There are 2 things going on here:
> First: The voltage on the rails is probably higher on the EZ command, they do that to make up for the lack of amperage capacity!
> Take 4 engines and put them on the track you'll be lucky if the EZ command will move any of them, while the Digitrax will have no problem doing it.
> You've already tested the Digitrax and made sure it's putting the right Voltage to the rails so that's not the problem, and Running it on the O/G setting won't really change anything. While it does Up the Voltage on the rails, the decoders and the system when loaded will compensate for it.
> ...


Thanks sean 
yes i need to read up on it before i dive in to deep


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

still no joy after 2 day of checking CV 
its hard to tell the boy it ant going any faster he keeps bringing me the bachman EZ controller


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi all i have attached some files i saved from DecoderPro3 that may help me that some can have look at for me

Thanks


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

The files you sent are not the right files.
You need to export a roster entry.
It will end up being a XML file.


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi buddy i did an export thats files it gave me but had a look and found the export button in the main page 
XML files 




NIMT said:


> The files you sent are not the right files.
> You need to export a roster entry.
> It will end up being a XML file.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Try changing CV29 from 22 to 18 and CV54 from 0 to 16

If that does nothing than you will need to check the setting in your command station.


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

tryed it still the same i have a look at the command station later on taking kids to school


NIMT said:


> Try changing CV29 from 22 to 18 and CV54 from 0 to 16
> 
> If that does nothing than you will need to check the setting in your command station.


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

had look at the command station looks ok tried an another power supply still the same


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

we all fixed not going to be leave what it was thanks to all that tried to help
well last night 1 pulled apart there was an off cut off one of the component 
shorting out the trim pot for the track voltage


----------

